# Redcoat



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm consider dressing up as a Redcoat this Halloween. I'd love some opinions and suggestions. This is my list of items so far that I am thinking of getting -

EDIT: Since the picture won't show up, here's a direct link.

Red Coat Costume - Men's Historical Costume - Costumes Inc



















Now this next part is where I could use some help. I admit, I have a large head and I am trying to find a wig that would actually fit me, and look good. Here's a list of different ones from various websites. Also, which one do you folks like most if I may ask please?


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

The wig picture that has the words "halloween adventure" on the background is my preference. The 1st one is too shiny in my opinion.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Zeeboe,
Depending upon how accurate you want to be, I would suggest looking at some re-enactment groups that cover the AWI. They are likely to show realistic examples, then find something like that. 

HTH

Ian


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

If you or someone you knows sew, there are alot of historical costume patterns available that look authentic. You can also get a pattern for boot covers. Most of the time, the hat and sword is easier to buy than make.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Still thinking about this one as well, but I don't wanna spend too much and I also am thinking I wanna be accurate but also decent looking. So I am thinking I could just get the costume and the hat, but skip the wig and the gloves. I also already have some boots I could wear, but the thing is, the wig is sorta the main trademark of the costume. Even if most Redcoats didn't wear wigs, I think the common American would expect to see that. So maybe I could just find some cheap wig. At the same time, it may be hard for the hat to stay on depending on the wig, so I could even skip the hat maybe or just wear the hat, and not the wig. I also don't want to get a cheap looking wig because it may not look good, but I'd also hate to spend a lot of cash. The white gloves would be a nice touch, but the ones I found are a little pricy. 

Still clearly doing a lot of thinking. lol. I was even thinking of staying in, but I think I should go out for just a little bit. So what do you guys think?


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Check this book out, it has a section for "colonial man" if not this book there are others like it where you can take clothes from Goodwill, etc. and make costumes: Amazon.com: Costuming Made Easy: How to Make Theatrical Costumes… 

and here is the one I own: love it! Amazon.com: Instant Period Costume: How to Make Classic Costumes from Cast-Off Clothing (9781566080705): Barb Rogers:


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, cool! Thank you!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I tend to make my costumes, and that period is close to the reenacting I do. Check out this site for some great patterns and pics of historical accurate reproductions. Don't worry too much about the wig.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

These are all good ideas. The problem for me though is I have never been too good at that type of stuff, so I will most likely just get a costume from a website but thank you very much for these suggestions. I have looked into it and I think it's probably best if I leave it to the pros. I'd end up like Charlie Brown with holes in my costume if I tried to make my own.

As for my question earlier in regards of rather I should wear a wig or a hat or both, as of right now, I am going with just the hat. Saves $ and also most of the wigs that can be afforded probably look too fake. Not to mention, others online who have worn wigs tell me they can be sweaty and itchy.

Still a long ways away, but that is why I plan early so I can hopefully make all the right choices.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello almost five years later. I ended up being an 1860's Lincoln Loyalist in 2010. I enjoyed it, but earned very little attention in my local downtown area, which I expected. A lot of citizens didn't even know what I was. I enjoyed the few comments I did receive however and had fun taking pictures before Halloween out in the woods of rural Arkansas and then later on October 31st.


In any case, dressing as a lobsterback is still a character I would enjoy being. (The expression "Redcoat" was not actually a term applied to the King's soldiers until the 1870s. This is a common historical error.)



Anyhow, an English-sympathizer is on the small list of costumes I hope to put on one day. I absolutely love history and making it come alive. Like with my Union troop uniform however, I would have to be prepared for the fact that I most likely won't receive the type of attention I would get if I was Jason Voorhees or Leatherface. 


Nonetheless, I like to think being a British officer might garner more of a spotlight then my Federal military attire since there are extra items that are needed to look like I am apart of the group of Americans who supported the 18th century Kingdom of Great Britain. Not to mention, humans by nature are attracted to bright colors and red is sure to stand out.


I cogitated arranging to have a Dragoon garb (like the ones from the 2000 motion picture, "The Patriot") made for me, but for the time being, due to my size (6'4, 258) I am of the opinion that playing the part of a rich Tory who buys a commission in His Majesty's army would be more compatible with my physical attributes.


Having typed that, my present plan would be to wear a wig. I am considering buying a Tricorn hat as well, but I believe it would cover up much of my fake hair, which is one of the main attractions to authentically looking like I am from the colonial period. However, proper headgear can be a fascinating and stimulating visual effect too, so the decision has not been made yet.


While obtaining an appealing and authentic suit would be lovely, it must also be economically feasible, so the regalia linked here is what I am eyeing -


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0099...olid=1MFW3AW0RN0RF&coliid=I34K9G30934MK4&vs=1


I contemplated purchasing boots, but I currently am of the viewpoint that acquiring puritan hose socks and pilgrim shoes is ideal because they would be more captivating since they are essentially one of the many symbols from the era of the American Revolution. 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000C...olid=1MFW3AW0RN0RF&coliid=I1RHUBYVG0E8ZY&vs=1



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Q2...olid=1MFW3AW0RN0RF&coliid=I3627CZ7ZA7A93&vs=1



Finally, a jabot and white cotton gloves would be the last inductions.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MX...olid=1MFW3AW0RN0RF&coliid=I1BH8I1A70PMCM&vs=1



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00M3...1_3?colid=1MFW3AW0RN0RF&coliid=I1HKXTPTIG3KQL



I have consider including two military epaulettes for an added bonus and to increase the credibility. Be that as it may, the ones that have caught my attention do not appear to match the shade of ruddy of the outfit I may buy, so that decision is still being pondered.


http://www.heritagecostumes.com/Cos...ulettes-Deluxe-Red-Shoulder-Boards-p1403.html


In conclusion, I am thinking of carrying a small Union Jack flag so citizens know for sure what it is I am wishing to represent.


http://new.united-states-flag.com/united-kingdom-great-britain-12inx18in-flag.html


Your data is welcome. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Epaulettes could also be made from curtain tie backs. Look in a fabric store like Joann's.

I love your dedication to making it authentic!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a great idea, but I'd look around a little more on the prices. For example

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pair-White...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e948a4cde


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-Colored...Domain_0&var=530722186905&hash=item35e430e533

And you might just be able to add buckles to shoes you pick up at a thrift store.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the responses!


I have large hands, so I would need either XL or XXL size gloves. I could use them later for my job later I suppose. I have also consider getting boots with no laces so that way I could wear them on dates other then the 31st of October. These are the boots I think would be ideal.


http://www.heritagecostumes.com/Men-s-Revolutionary-War-Boots-p547.html


----------

